# New PB13 Owner



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello. :wave: New to The Shack and a new SVS PB13 owner as well. By far...the best subwoofer we have owned in our HT. Looking forward to sharing ideas and learning more about getting the most out of our sub. I'm very interested in calibrating as it is plugged in with "out of the box" settings. All I've done so far is plug the center port , set it to 15Hz setting and set room size to Medium. Reading up here for the past week tells me that there is a lot more to do here...:bigsmile:

Dave


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Dave!

Enjoy your Ultra, I know I sure do:hsd:


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Welcome to the Shack Dave!
> 
> Enjoy your Ultra, I know I sure do:hsd:


Thanks!

So for starters...is it a good idea to pretend that my old analog Rad Shack meter is lost and pick up one of these better meters like the Galaxy one i keep reading :reading: about up here? I may start with some basic manually readings first. REW looks awesome but so indimidated by it for now.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

DACS4 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So for starters...is it a good idea to pretend that my old analog Rad Shack meter is lost and pick up one of these better meters like the Galaxy one i keep reading :reading: about up here? I may start with some basic manually readings first. REW looks awesome but so indimidated by it for now.


The RS is fine. Have you at least level balanced with your receiver's internal test tones?

-Robb


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome, Dave. Have fun, I love my SVSound stuff!! Dennis


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

robbroy said:


> The RS is fine. Have you at least level balanced with your receiver's internal test tones?
> 
> -Robb


I have not yet:hide:...but for good reason. :bigsmile: I just added an Outlaw Audio ICBM to my HT setup. I am leveraging the DAC's on my Pio 51FD Blu Ray player (speakers set to LARGE) so I go analog to my Denon 1907 and will soon continue the analog trail to the ICBM and then to my amp. I use the Denon 1907 as a volume control only. ICBM will handle all Bass Management duties.

Once the ICBM is up and running (waiting on 6 more wires) I will look to balance all channels. Was planning on using tones on the old AVIA disk I have.

Once level balanced..I start to get fuzzy on next steps:dontknow: Sounds like this is where REW, BFD, and an updated Meter would come into play.

Dave


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

drdoan said:


> Welcome, Dave. Have fun, I love my SVSound stuff!! Dennis


Thank you Dennis:bigsmile:


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

The old Avia disk and an RS meter are fine tools. After that, you'll want to measure FR to see if you even need to do more (probably will want to).

Try setting those speakers to small. I think you'll like it.

-Robb


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

robbroy said:


> The old Avia disk and an RS meter are fine tools. After that, you'll want to measure FR to see if you even need to do more (probably will want to).
> 
> Try setting those speakers to small. I think you'll like it.
> 
> -Robb


Normally I would set to SMALL..always have..but with this setup if I set the speakers to SMALL in my Pio Blu Ray Player it will engage a 120Hz crossover...which I do not want.:nono:

Instead I set them to LARGE on my Pio Blu Ray Player and feed analog to my Denon 1907. Full frequency range then goes to my Outlaw AUdio ICBM do handle the bass mgmt. Fronts and Center x-over at 60Hx....surrounds at 80Hz. I don't actually have this all hooked up yet as I have 6 new Analog cables on their way to me now. The ICBM will let my speakers breath and sent the really low stuff to my PB13. Cannot wait to hear the improvements ths should create.:yes::yes:


----------

